# Mediterranean Diet: A Heart-Healthy Plan for Life



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Mediterranean Diet: A Heart-Healthy Plan for Life ScienceDaily – The Mediterranean diet has proven beneficial effects not only regarding metabolic syndrome, but also on its individual components including waist circumference, HDL-cholesterol levels, triglycerides levels, blood pressure levels and glucose metabolism, according to a new study published in the March 15, 2011, issue of the Journal [...]

*Read More...*


----------

